# Blazing Blizzard x Carrot Tail baby



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

I bred my Carrot tail male with my blazing blizzard female and came up with this...what is it?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Pictues aren't very clear, but looks mack snow to me. Can you post pics of the parents? My guess right now is mack snow het Tremper albino and blizzard.


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

I tried clearing the picture up










This is Mum










and this is Dad


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

mum could be a mack blizzard.


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

I never thought of that, she does have one snake eye. it's a cute little thing


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Dad doesn't show any tell tail signs of being mack snow (not impossible however), I would also go with the mum being mack as well.


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

As Mike has said the hatchling is a mack snow.
The dad being hypo doesnt show any signs of mackism.

I would say the mum is either mack snow blizzard or mack snow blazing blizzard, can you post a clear pic of the mums eye?


----------



## cjd99 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'll try and take one this evening, She's very light sensitive so it may not be the greatest photo in the world


----------

